# (V) Schwarzen Westernhut



## CoDBFgamer (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

An alle Outdoor-Fans und Western Freunde ich verkaufe hier meinen Westernhut.
Eigenschaften:
 - Schwarz
 - Kopfumfanggröße 57 cm (Bild)
 - sehr guter Zustand
 - cooles Aussehen

Bilder:
ImageShack Album - 10 images

Preislich bin ich so bei 20€ inklusive Versand.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (19. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Sagen wir 10 Euro.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (25. Oktober 2011)

Mein letztes Angebot 6,90€, so zahlt ihr bloß für die Versandkosten und bekommt einen
echt guten Westernhut gratis.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2011)

ist das eigentlich irgendeine art von scherz?


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Oktober 2011)

Wieso der westernhut sieht doch ganz gut aus...  
aber so was (kleines) lohnt sich doch nicht zu verkaufen!!!!

Hast du dich eigentlich nur bei einem PC-Forum angemeldet, um DORT einen Westernhut zu verkaufen???


----------



## CoDBFgamer (25. Oktober 2011)

Nein das ist kein Scherz und ich hab mich hier nicht nur angemeldet um 
Sachen zu verkaufen, aber wenn es so eine Möglichkeit schon gibt, kann 
man es ja auch nutzen. Oder steht irgendwo dass man nur Games oder Hardware 
hier reinstellen dar? 
Ich verkaufe diesen Hut nur weil er mir inzwischen zu klein ist und da dachte
ich, dass ich ihn hier erstmal bei Gleichgesinnten anbiete anstatt bei ebay.


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Oktober 2011)

ja is okay, war nicht abwertend oder negativ gemeint


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2011)

ich hätte den ja für den Zwanni genommen, nur ...
der ist mir zu klein


----------

